# BRAND NEW DW Keyrings - New 2014 logo



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So we present to you the Detailing World enamel keyring which features the new Detailing World 2014 Logo. Mainly black with a feature colour of blue this keyring will enhance any keys its put on.

One for the OCD lovers!

Get yourself one of the first official Detailing World keyrings available in the UK with FREE postage. (European countries coming soon)

Would make a great Fathers day Present

Can be had from HERE


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Love it, ordered mine :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Just ordered one. Brilliant.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Just ordered


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Waiting to see if I win one first  

Looks great but with my Carpro keyring and BASC, I've run out of keys to ring!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Look what I got today. Love it. :thumb:


----------

